# 2008 Lake Powell Scenery Video



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Made a trip to Lake Powell earlier this season. Fish'n wasn't the greatest as the water temp was only about 60*. However, the scenery IMHO made up for the lack of fish...even though we did catch a few.

Anyhoo...spent the last few weekends editing and developing a video on the scenery portion of the trip...no real fish'n snaps/video clips...only scenery.

Here's a link to the video...I just hope the link works...and as always enjoy the video is a little over 10 minutes long.






:wink: :wink:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's a better view of this video...youtube lacks something IMHO when it comes to video clarity. But I'll let you be the judge. :mrgreen:

http://upload.outdoorsfirst.com/watch.asp?id=1173

:wink: :wink:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great little vedio there. nice job. that place looks pretty.thanks for sharing it with us


----------

